# Betta not eating, moving very little



## ligushka (Nov 24, 2012)

Hello.

One of my bettas is not eating and doesn't move around very much. He also seems to have lost much of his color and his fins look very pale. He had some white spots on the tips of his fins only, so I put some ick clear and a small amount of aquarium salt (maybe half a teaspoon for two separate water changes) which appears to have cleared it up. However, he is still not eating or moving much.

Housing 
What size is your tank? 1 gallon (tiny, I know)
What temperature is your tank? 80-82 F
Does your tank have a filter? Yes
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No
Is your tank heated? Yes
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? One small anubias plant

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Pellets & flakes
How often do you feed your betta fish? I try twice a day with one pellet and one flake, he has not eaten any as far as I know

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Every other day
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 50% approximately
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Tetra AquaSafe

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? No

Ammonia: N/A
Nitrite: N/A
Nitrate: N/A
pH: N/A
Hardness: N/A
Alkalinity: N/A

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? More pale
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? Not eating or moving very much
When did you start noticing the symptoms? About a week ago
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? Ich clear + some aquarium salt, I have discontinued this and only use water (with AquaSafe of course)
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No
How old is your fish (approximately)? Bought him several weeks ago

If pictures would help, I can provide them. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

How long have you had him?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Choc the op said several weeks so not too long.

Ligushka, yes a pic would help. It is possible he had something when you bought him & its just now showing up. As much as I advocate a min of a 5g you're doing frequent water changes & keeping the water temp up so he should be good. Have you tried turning off the filter? IME a filter on a tank that small is usually too much. I would try that & see if it makes a difference.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

It might be a problem from the Petstore. What brand food is he fed?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Remove the filter. A filter is too powerful for a 1 gallon. He could not be moving because it is stressing him out, perhaps.

You also do not need to mention that you know it is "tiny" no one here should be getting mad at you for having a tank or bowl of such sizes. 

For a 1 gallon I recommend 100% every other day, rather than the 50%. 

He could have been sick in the store, or have had something that never showed up until now (has happened). A picture would help, I agree. 

Has he pooped recently? Is he gasping at all? Does he dart?


----------



## ligushka (Nov 24, 2012)

Here is a photo of the tank set up: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12783812/2012-12-15 15.51.08.jpg

The filter has a spray bar and is set at the middle setting. I do not think the flow is too high as the spray bar barely moves the leaves of the anubias.

The betta is fed with TetraBetta pellets and I have tried TetraMin tropical flakes as well.

Today he is moving around somewhat instead of just hanging around the filter as he would in this pic: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12783812/2012-12-15 15.51.23.jpg

I gave him one pellet, he hasn't eaten it yet though. He did swim near it and look at it for a while. I'm not sure if he is pooping, I haven't observed him pooping nor do I see any plainly visible in the gravel. He does dart when I try to catch him with a net. He doesn't seem to be gasping, it looks like he is breathing normally.

I will clean the food off the filter intake and do a full water change later today.


----------



## candymoon (Nov 8, 2012)

I've been having a very similar problem, but minus any of the white stuff on her fins. She is completely clear and see through, though, so it might be hard to tell? I don't know. But her symptoms are the same, she is lethargic and refuses to eat. She is very skinny since she was skinny when I got her, and it is really kind of worrying me. I swear I can see her little ribs...:[


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Is he very thin? It could be possible he has parasites.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

IAL and Aquarium salt stop internal parasites.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Epsom salt is the one for internal problems and Aquarium salt is for external, Choc. Does his stomach look like it's full of fluids?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Epsom salt is also used for Anxiety and Fertilizer.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Um... We didn't need to know that.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am just showing how useful it is.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> IAL and Aquarium salt stop internal parasites.


More xperience needed for you to give advice on this subject.


----------



## Withered (Mar 13, 2012)

He doesn't look very thin to me from the picture, he looks pretty healthy despite the small spots on his bottom fins that I see. One thing I do suggest is getting something like a turkey baster so that you can suck any uneaten food out of his tank. Leaving uneaten pellets in the water could be contaminating it and making him sick...especially since he's in such a small tank and you aren't doing 100 percent changes to get rid of the uneaten food that could be laying at the bottom in the substrate. 

I'd also suggest perhaps getting him something he can hide in...like a cave or a house or a nice silk plant. It might make him feel more comfortable and not feel so out in the open.


----------



## ligushka (Nov 24, 2012)

That is a great idea, I will get a small turkey baster to evacuate food with. Thanks for the suggestion.

I may get a bigger tank for him once he improves, perhaps another 2.5 gallon since my other betta seems quite happy and healthy in his 2.5 gallon currently.

I will do a 100% water change right now and get rid of all the uneaten food in the filter intake. I will add one teaspoon of aquarium salt as well.


----------



## ligushka (Nov 24, 2012)

100% water change done. I rinsed the gravel in water and put much less back in, and moved the anubias to my 2.5 gallon tank with my other betta. I also cleaned the filter intake of food. I'm waiting for the tank's temperature to equalize before putting the fish back in. I put AquaSafe and 1 tsp of Jungle aquarium salt in.

Here is another photo of the sick betta in a cup: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12783812/2012-12-15 20.22.44.jpg

As you can see he has not eaten the single pellet I gave him before I started, and about 20 minutes later it is still uneaten. He swims about the cup.

What should my plans be regarding future water changes? Any medication, regimen etc I should do with the betta?


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I recommend 100% water change every day, or every other day. Since it is a smaller tank, you need to keep up with water changes. If you find it hard to, you may need to upgrade the tank size to ensure the fish remains healthy while keeping it easier on you.

Make sure to dissolve that salt before adding.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I still suggest removing or at least turning off the filter to see if it makes a difference in his behavior. As others have suggested more plants real or silk & at least one cave to hang out in. He's a pretty boy.


----------



## Withered (Mar 13, 2012)

There is a nice Betta Disease and Treatment thread in this Forum that is at the top. They have alot of suggestions for certian types of betta illnesses. Here is one about fin rot...which i'm not sure if this is his case or not since the tips seem to have a white fuzzy look to them. It may be fungus, but i'm not really sure. Either way, the AQ salt is a good starting point for treatment.

*Tail rot or fin rot*
•Symptoms: Betta’s fins and/or tail seem to be getting shorter and shorter or they seem to be falling apart and dissolving, Black or red along the edge of the betta’s fins/tail, Bloody tips, Behavior may not change
Treatment: Conservative: Treat with Aq.Salt at 1 tsp/gal. Increase water changes to 100% daily. Replace accurate amount of salt following water changes. Add Stress Coat to help repair tissue. If there is little to no improvement within the first 5 days, you can increase the salt dosage gradually to 2tsp/gal but do not continue any salt treatments past 10 days. Medication: If Conservative treatment is ineffective use API Tetracycline, API Fungus Cure, API Triple Sulfa, OR API Erythromycin. Also add Stress Coat to help regrowth. Continue until fins/tail stop receding and start showing some new growth. 


The thing that worries me the most in the picture of him in the cup is that his fins look clamped, and that could be a sign of illness. I would continue with the daily water changes and add the proper dosing of AQ salt for your tank. If he seems too stressed out though for the daily changes..at least do every other day. As far as eating goes, I know that with the first Betta fish I got, it took him a long time to eat anything because he was trying to adjust and he was stressed out because of the new environment. Offering him a place to hide would probably benefit him alot. Some types of pellets are also sometimes too big for the Betta to swallow. I know that with my betta I have now...he would try to eat the pellets I gave him at first and they were too big for him to swallow...so I got him The Hikari Betta Bio Gold pellets (I think thats what they are called) and he had no problem chowing those down. Sorry for such a long post! I just know how frustrating it is to have a sick fish and not know what to do! Sakura8 has helped me out alot here on this forum, and i'm sure she wouldn't mind you pming her to ask her about your fish as well. I hope he gets better!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

The white fin tips might be new fin growth. I see something similar on my red CT's. Freaks me out sometimes.

Clamped fins are usually one of the first signs that something is wrong, however that does not always mean the betta is sick. I got one guy that has been badly clamped all summer and I have medicated him for everything you can think of and no one seems to be able to tell my what his problem is - Not even Sakura :shock: Anyways...

What worries me is not the clamped fins but that he is not eating. Are you sure the ick is gone completly? 

If it was me, I would:
1) ditch the filter. Since you need to do at least 2 water changes a week anyways, the filter is just taking up valuable space. SOme people say tanks under 5 gallons can be cycled but, eh - to me, it's not worth the hassle. Plus most hve to strong of a current anyways.
2) Do a 100% water change and clean out the gravel to remove debris. From what I understand, you have already done this, yes?
3) add in a hiding place and plant that reaches the surface, even if its one of those cheap plastic tetra water wonder plants. If you remove the part that goes into the gravel, it will float at the surface. I suggest this because my guys LOVE to sleep in some kind of floating plant at night- weather it's a real plant or a fake floating plant. 

For water changes, In MY opinion - I think every day is too much (unless he is being medicated). OFL suggests 2X a week even for 1 gallons. One 100% with gravel cleaning and one 50%. Maybe add in an extra 50% change if you want. 

You are using water conditioner, right?

And yes - epsom can be used as a ferterlizer. I seen it on the directions and was like WTH?


----------



## cantfindone (Aug 28, 2012)

Sounds like a parasite to me. Maybe try aq salt?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Actually today tanks under 5 gallons can be Cycled. But just using live plants is easier.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey how is your betta doing? I think if he is sick and especially if he has external parasites more water changes would help.
And sorry to say ,you wrote that you moved the anubias to your other betta tank it really can be big problem. If he indeed has ext parasites or some kind of bacterial infection it contagious and your other fish can get sick. And if if really ext parasites then he is probably getting it too. 
So be careful, every time you buy a new betta or live plant always quarantine it and never share any equipment between them.
Also if it really external parasites a lot of the the time we can diagnose it. Like Sena ask you if fish darting, trying to scratch his body on objects, or flashing, white spots on the body and if it spreaded....If diagnosed in early stages possible to treat. You was using medications don't stop it, and finish them. You can continue with aquarium salt. 2-3 tsp/gall pre pre mixed daily 100% water changes for 10 days. Always acclimate you betta when you doing 100% water changes. With ext parasites it better to keep temp about 84* that will speed up parasites life cycle and help them to fall faster, and some said even can die. If you ever will raise the temperature you need to do it gradually though .
Also if you have stress coat API it helps. If you put extra stress coat in the water fish will excess extra slime coat which will protect him from parasites.

How is your bettas doing, give us update


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Anuibus is great in Pauldraiums.


----------



## ligushka (Nov 24, 2012)

He is moving around more, but still does not seem to be eating. I have been doing 100% water changes with 1.5 tsp of aquarium salt and I have removed the filter, leaving only the heater and the blue fake plant. I'll try to see if I can find a decent small cave like decoration for him to hide in. He looks fine externally: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/12783812/2012-12-22 00.21.09.jpg

Are the dark scales just coloring?

I hope he starts eating soon, it's been at least a week and a half he's gone without food.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Dark scales did he had them dark like that before or it something new? It seems when i look at the picture that his scales raised. Or it me? I think it can be normal coloration but if his scales slightly raised it external parasites. Increase aq salt to 2 tsp per gall. I would even suggest 3tsp/gall. Did you finish medications? Try to soak food in the garlic juice, may be it will help to stimulate his appetite. You can just soak pellet in the crashed frash garlic. Or try frozen blood worms.
EDIT:
I just magnified the picture and scales are raised, so i think it is parasites. Increase salt dosage and really watch your other betta. You moved plant from one tank to you betta. If i am right and it ext parasites your other fish will get them.
Rinse with hot water and dry out all equipment between uses - it will help to kill any parasites.


----------



## KirstenMarie (Dec 23, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> For water changes, In MY opinion - I think every day is too much (unless he is being medicated). OFL suggests 2X a week even for 1 gallons. One 100% with gravel cleaning and one 50%. Maybe add in an extra 50% change if you want.


I do a 100% water change in my 2.5 gallon just once a week. (unless a fish is sick) And it is perfectly fine. I have done that for about a year now and all my fish are always happy and healthy.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

He looks perfectly fine to me. I don't see any raised scales and the darker scales appear to just be natural colouration. 

Only thing really wrong is that the ends of his fins look like they may have a touch of fin rot. I never had much luck with keeping the fins of my CTs nice even in very soft and clean water. 

Aquarium salt is not going to help with *internal * parasites. You need a medication with metronidazole or praziquantel to do that. If he has a poor appetite and is quite thin, it could be that he is suffering from internal parasites. 

Also ich has quite a long life cycle depending on your water temperature. You can only kill it when it is in the free-swimming stage, not when it is visible as white spots on the fish. Even if ich looks like it might have cleared up, it can still be present in the aquarium and reinfect your fish. 

Judging by the filter in your first picture, I would think a lot of his inactivity was caused by a too strong current. I've noticed that my bettas always become much less active whenever the baffle falls off their filter.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes aq salt for external parasites only. That what i though we talking about. It just when i magnified the picture look like scales are raised. And i saw similar post where betta had raised scales and you could see black coloration under scales. So i think coloration is normal unless his scales are raised. This is the link that i found and no one could figure out what it is until at the end- it was external parasites

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=102125



So i think now is very important if his scales raised it ext parasites if not then just continue/finish aquarium salt with daily water changes and wash/dry out all equipment in between uses. Betta acclimating.


----------



## ligushka (Nov 24, 2012)

My betta seems to have recovered. He is now in a 5.5 gallon tank with some blind cave tetras and is eating pellets and some flakes (which are primarily for the tetras).

Thanks for the help everybody.


----------



## callistra (Jun 29, 2010)

Those tetras get up to like 4". They require a minimum of 20g and are aggressive fin nippers.. Meaning betta is a no no. They also prefer cold water between 68-77


----------

